# Ebay 500 €



## Anonymous (7 Januar 2003)

Hi, habe eine frage ich habe anfang Oktober mir ein Handy ersteigert für 500 € da die bewertungen gut waren habe ich das geld überwiesen!
Das handy war aber nocht nicht verfügbar, er hat mir dann angeboten das er das geld wieder zurücküberweisen könne und zusätzlich bekäme ich noch für jeden tag an dem er das handy nicht versenden konnte 1 € zusätzlich!!! Da es schon Ende November gewesen ist und ich ihn unzähliche E-Mails geschrieben habe die er so beantwortete"ER habe die sache schon in Auftrag gegeben" Anfang Dezember habe ich dann EBAY Käuferschutz beantragt und die haben mir dann diesen text geschrieben

"Liebes eBay Mitglied, 

Ihren Zahlungsbeleg haben wir dankend erhalten. 
Desweiteren teilte uns der Verkäufer in einer e-mail folgenden Sachverhalt mit: 

die Verzögerungen bei der Abwicklung bzw. Rückabwicklung der benannten 
Auktion ergaben sich aufgrund interner Organisationsfehler. 
Mit dem Käufer wurde die Rückabwicklung des Kaufs vereinbart. Die 
Rückzahlung des Kaufpreises ist vernlaßt. 
Freundliche Grüße 
Andreas Wendt 

Trifft dies zu? Bitte nehmen Sie hierzu Stellung. 
"""""""

Und ich habe mit nein geantwortet und seitdem 9 Dez melden die sich nicht mehr"!!!!!


Hilfe was soll ich jetzt machen!!!!
Bitte um hilfe


----------



## Heiko (7 Januar 2003)

Vielleicht war "nein" auch nicht unbedingt erschöpfend in dem Fall.

Ich würde ebay nochmals deutlich den Sachverhaltschildern und sagen dass eben *nichts* rückabgewickelt wurde.
Und dann würde ich langsam den Gedanken an einen Rechtsanwalt entwickeln. Den solltest Du Dir nämlich langsam nehmen.


----------



## hhv01 (7 Januar 2003)

dorenthe schrieb:
			
		

> Hilfe was soll ich jetzt machen!!!!
> Bitte um hilfe



Sieh Dir mal die Newsgroup de.alt.etc.auktionshaeuser an.

Dort triffst Du aehnlich Betroffene am laufenden Band und findest evtl. einen hilfreichen Link/Tip.

M f G

Hans.


----------

